# Where is Melvin



## Huskyman4k (Nov 7, 2009)

What happened to Melvin Lardey and his crew, I liked watching the under dog battle on and he was one cool guy. 
Much better to watch than the idiot on a boat (Aqua logging) I almost feel embarrassed to think they are logging

Seen the Stihl Timbersports on our Euro sport channel for the first time last night, nice to see but prefer Axemen even if it is edited and some made up for the camera, we all know what it real & made up.


----------



## Skynyrd (Nov 16, 2009)

Melvin is still in business but no more in Ax Men, unfortunately...

http://www.stumpbranchlogging.com/main.html?src=/


----------



## Under_Pressure (Nov 23, 2009)

Interesting that Melvin's bio says he attended college for forest engineering. I wouldn't have taken him for a college boy. Don't take that the wrong way- acting like a college boy is NOT necessarily a compliment coming from me.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Dec 1, 2009)

I bought a pair of his supenders to support him.


----------



## floyd (Dec 4, 2009)

He probably got tired of being depicted as an id10t. 

I hope the guys on the show get enough money for giving loggers a bad name.


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 4, 2009)

Huskyman4k said:


> Much better to watch than the idiot on a boat (Aqua logging) I almost feel embarrassed to think they are logging



LOL! I have a friend who works on a barge dredging the river, driving pilings, doing salvage work etc.. We were hanging out last year and S&S was on, he thought they were an embarrassment to the marine industry! 

Guess nobody wants to be associated with that yahoo.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> LOL! I have a friend who works on a barge dredging the river, driving pilings, doing salvage work etc.. We were hanging out last year and S&S was on, he thought they were an embarrassment to the marine industry!
> 
> Guess nobody wants to be associated with that yahoo.



You're right. I have some friends down here who do a lot of reclamation work on the Sacramento River. They dig out old pilings, pull snags, dredge, clear debris, all the usual stuff.

They're constantly upgrading the equipment, tugs, barges, cranes and whatnot. All the boat captains and crew are licensed and documented and go though recurrent training in a host of things.

They're licensed, insured to the hilt, and have to go through a permitting process that involves three federal and four state agencies every year.

Want to take a wild guess about what they think of Auqa Logger? They said that the first time they saw it they thought it was some kind of parody...they couldn't believe the guy was for real.

LOL...They did say that they'd hire the kid, though. Anybody that's that level headed under all the abuse he takes might make a good hand.


----------



## slowp (Dec 18, 2009)

Under_Pressure said:


> Interesting that Melvin's bio says he attended college for forest engineering. I wouldn't have taken him for a college boy. Don't take that the wrong way- acting like a college boy is NOT necessarily a compliment coming from me.



There's a lot more college boys and girls working in the woods than the normal person would think. It just isn't talked about much. 

There used to be a quickie 10 week program offered at Oregon State. You needed to have a good basic math understanding. They taught us useful stuff like a formula for computing guyline tension by timing the vibration when said guyline is hit by a hammer. I got into a discussion with one of the instructors about crew size real world vs. crew size school world. I also spent a lot of time hitting the books, it was hard. The first day one of the professors mentioned we needed to also hit the local bars to keep sane. We followed that advice. One of the extra curricular classes was called beer and pizza night. They would show slides of logging in various countries at Izzy's Pizza. 

But it was a pretty good cram course. Helps a lot to have been around logging a bit before going there.


----------



## oregoncutter (Dec 19, 2009)

*Nothing wrong with a formal education!*



slowp said:


> There's a lot more college boys and girls working in the woods than the normal person would think. It just isn't talked about much.
> 
> There used to be a quickie 10 week program offered at Oregon State. You needed to have a good basic math understanding. They taught us useful stuff like a formula for computing guyline tension by timing the vibration when said guyline is hit by a hammer. I got into a discussion with one of the instructors about crew size real world vs. crew size school world. I also spent a lot of time hitting the books, it was hard. The first day one of the professors mentioned we needed to also hit the local bars to keep sane. We followed that advice. One of the extra curricular classes was called beer and pizza night. They would show slides of logging in various countries at Izzy's Pizza.
> 
> But it was a pretty good cram course. Helps a lot to have been around logging a bit before going there.



I agree there are alot more people than one would suspect, that work in the logging industry, and have attended college.


----------

